# TrackingPoint Scope/system poll.



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

*TrackingPoint System*​
*Would you use such a system*

yes111.11%no555.56%maybe333.33%

*What do you consider it does/is.*

Makes for ethical humane shots, less chance of maiming.222.22%Unsportsman like, too easy.333.33%Opens hunting to unskilled, with less chance for mistakes.222.22%Opens hunting to someone who shouldnt be hunting.222.22%

*Is this too much for hunting in general.*

No, anything improving aim is the ultimate goal.222.22%Yes, its a man his gun and conventional scope against quarry--not electronics.666.67%People should have a choice depending on skillset.111.11%

*Should upcoming world records with, be disqualified with use.*

Yes, anyone with no skill can make shots beyond their capability.9100.00%No, its just an aid; it doesnt actually acquire/target, stalk; nor "aim".00.00%


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Found about this from my cousin. Tried a search here got no hits, so in case its a repeat or old news....sorry.

There are several different videos on youtube, this is the short version. Wondering what you guys think.











I'm not going to vote in poll till a few are in that way it isn't/doesn't seem skewed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Shooting around corners Hmmm! Military use only.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, seeing it used as a military weapon. To high of a price for Social Security recipient, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very interesting... Reminds me of hillary and her cronies saying we need smart weapons... The problem I see is, there's no I in "we"... I don't mind if it was used for military combat only, but I can see law enforcement or other agencies using it on citizens. Imagine a police sniper marks a perpetrator, the guy reaches down and picks up a child, and bang the weapon fires killing the child... Who's fault is that going to be? The weapon? The cop? I do not like the idea of pulling the trigger and waiting for the weapon to fire without the ability to abort in a split second. It maybe smart, but it wouldn't be smart if our enemies got a hold of it...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't like the idea of Skynet becoming self aware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Did I do the poll wrong? No one has took a stab at it. I didn't check make public, is that why? Are you guys seeing it?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Did I do the poll wrong? No one has took a stab at it. I didn't check make public, is that why? Are you guys seeing it?


 this is what I see


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We don't need the high tech stuff, it takes away the challange of the hunt. That is why they call it hunting and not getting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> this is what I see


Thanks, but my end shows nothing, going to vote and see if it then shows results.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep had to vote to see results, guess it does that to keep from influencing voting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have no use for something like that. It's a cool concept but too high of a price for the average person. Besides, that takes all the skill and fun out of hunting.

Just hope they don't sell any of those to our rich enemys. Our military had better get them also.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Short223 noted that too much can go wrong. I think that has been said about every sort of advancement. I know folks who refuse to use optics on a rifle because too much can go wrong. As for it only being a defense department only item, I think they have decided that "too much can go wrong," but not because it is an electronic item, but because TP apparently has had abysmal QC with an exceptionally high defect rate in their systems. This resulted in deflated sales and yet another turnover in personnel, this time losing about 3/4 of the company's employees. In the company's short history, they have had ongoing personnel issues with multiple CEO changes and losses of key personnel due to internal conflicts (or maybe many of these problems has resulted in bad QC).

The system handles many aspects of shooting (when it works properly), but the one parameter it fails to do is wind. That still must be assessed in an old school manner and the information fed into the computer. So this notion that it can make a novice shoot like as expert at long range is pretty much garbage except on an exceptionally calm day. They can shoot like an expert when an expert has assessed the wind conditions for them. Some day, we will have some sort of gadget for properly assessing the wind, but until then, we are still back to "Windage and elevation, Mrs. Langdon; windage and elevation."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep... One major solar or other EMP and you have a nice $$$ paperweight...


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, to be honest, if there is a solar or EMP that significant, pretty much all of our electronic belongings will be paperweights including nearly all of our vehicles, all of our communication devices, etc. A dead Trackingpoint scope will be the least of my worries.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep some good wind est, target turrets, dialed in load, known range and these

​









*Hornady Announces New *​*ELD-X Bullet for 2016*

* *​
Its finally here! On October 27 Hornady announced the new ELD-X bullet. The ELD-X™ bullet is a technologically advanced, match accurate, ALL-RANGE hunting bullet featuring highest-in-class ballistic coefficients and consistent, controlled expansion at ALL practical hunting distances.

We started working with Hornady in 2012 with the intention of bringing a new line up of cartridges and bullets designed for the long range hunting market. We got one cartridge designed (the 7 LRM), then we started working on a bullet. We asked for a tipped 7mm bullet that weighed 175 grains, and featured a bonded jacket and core. They scrapped the bonding idea, and instead incorporated their interlock technology to achieve the best accuracy (apparently bonding and consistent precision don't mix well).

As they examined bullet performance using doppler radar and terminal testing equipment, they discovered that aerodynamic heating was melting the plastic tips--which led to the new tip technology in the ELD-X™. Compared to other tipped long range bullets, these have less drag, and perform to advertised BC throughout the entire flight of the bullet. What we have seen testing other tipped bullets is the actual BC is much less than advertised.

Less wind deflection, tighter vertical groups, more velocity downrange, and better/more consistent expansion at low velocity. It offers an ideal balance of features. We've been shooting and testing for several months now. We'll start sharing some of our load data later this fall. Please watch the video link and stay tuned for the first retail shipments towards year end!

Download this file to read more about the ELD-X technical information.


----------

